# FreeBSD 8.0 & ntfs-3g



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2009)

At the boot time:

```
Starting fusefs
ink_elf: symbol dev2unit undefined
kldload:
can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko
```

Reinstalling port hasn't helped


----------



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2009)

Reinstalling just ntfs-3g, wasn't enough.
I had to also reinstall 2 additionall lower level ports related to fuse.
To get them:

```
pkg_info | grep fuse
```

Now It does work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2009)

Seeker said:
			
		

> To get them:
> 
> ```
> pkg_info | grep fuse
> ```



This is hardly useful to anyone who hasn't got these installed yet ... Better post the actual output of [cmd=]pkg_info | grep fuse[/cmd] so people will know which ports they need.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are:

fusefs-kmod
fusefs-libs

both are located in:
/usr/ports/sysutils/


----------

